# Troy Bilt 2620 broken auger blade



## morjeff

How do I replace the auger blade ? I bent it Thank You
Parts and Diagrams for Troy-Bilt 31AS6GN3711 Storm 8.5HP 26" Self-Propelled (2006)


----------



## Shryp

Going to have to remove the bucket from the drive train, remove the pulley from the back of the bucket and remove the bushings holding the front shaft to the bucket. Once all of that is removed the whole assembly should come out of the bucket and you can slide the augers off the shaft. You might be able to get away with removing the bushings on the front and leave the rest assembled and simply twist it on the impeller shaft, but I don't think you will get enough clearance. Have you tried simply straightening the old one?


----------



## BOSMECH

Yes thats what I would do is just try straighting it first.


----------

